

Hillary Clinton's Remarks on Internet Freedom - drenei
http://www.state.gov/secretary/rm/2010/01/135519.htm

======
drenei
Its a long speech, but for me, it was worth reading. Hillary Clinton doesn't
get into many specifics, not as many as I'd like, but she does describe a
substantial outline, and I'm happy to find myself optimistically curious about
how the US Government deals with these issues that are so important in the
continued development of the internet.

There were a few things that I didn't like as much. The argument to do with
religion wasn't directed at me, and so it felt out of place. She was also,
understandably, a bit 'politically correct' in her speech and answers. But all
in all, pretty good. I'd be interested to hear some other perspectives.

~~~
yannis
It was for me as well, but was pleased to read it directly rather than get
second hand commentary via the news media. It is actually sad that the news
media only focused their attention on China, whereas Clinton discussed it from
a global point of view.

Also interesting were her remarks about mobile technologies. Sadly the
throwing in of Berlin Wall comments made her look a bit out of date.

Anyway I am not normally impressed with political talk, but this speech was
well researched.

